# 2021 Sea Hunt Gamefish 25



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2021 Sea Hunt Gamefish 25 being pushed by twin Yamaha 150hp 4strokes and is sitting on a Heavy Duty McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following notable features!

-	Garmin 1242XSV w/thru hull transducer & Garmin VHF Radio w/Antenna
-	Yamaha Digital Command Link Gauge w/Yamaha Electric Steering & Fly by Wire Controls
-	Bait Tank Lean Post w/Captains Chairs
-	Removable Rear Bench Seat
-	Bow Filler Cushion
-	Bow Beverage Center
-	Hard Top w/Titanium underside & Kingfish Rod Holders
-	All Aluminum is Powdercoated Gloss White
-	Added Recirculator to 2 livewells
-	Side Entry Ladder
-	Windlass w/Anchor Package
-	Titanium Gray Hull
-	Yamaha Stainless Steel Props
-	Deluxe Trailer Package

Serious Fishing Machine rigged out properly for any serious angler!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Trades Welcome!! Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

